# Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency



## Moonbat (Mar 5, 2012)

I only found out about this at the weekend

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/tv/2012/03/dirk-gently-bbc-four.shtml

I really like Stephen Mangan ever since I saw him in Green Wing (which if you haven't seen if one of the best british comedies of the noughties) where he was one of the best (if not most annoying) characters.

I recently read the book, but I didn't know they had done this, I heard him being interviewed on BBC Radio 2 on Saturday and so I checked it out.

It sounded like he was making a second series, but the one of BBC4 as we speak (finishing about now) is series 1 (I think) so maybe I didn't miss it after all.

Not sure how good it is, as I haven't seen it yet, but I like the lead actor and I liked the book, so its bound to be acceptable.

Has anyone else seen it? Or know about it? Or have an opinion about it?


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 5, 2012)

I only noticed that programme when it was 3/4 through. So I figure I might take a look on iPlayer.


----------



## Mary Hoffman (Mar 6, 2012)

Moonbat, all there has been before is a one-off pilot, which was well received.


----------



## Dave (Mar 6, 2012)

Damn! I missed it. The one last year was very good. I'll have to see if it's on i-Player.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Sep 28, 2016)

Is this the same one that's just now being advertised on BBCA for October 22nd?

I heard, from the other room, "...the fundamental interconnectedness of all things..." and came running to the TV to see what was going on!


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Sep 28, 2016)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Is this the same one that's just now being advertised on BBCA for October 22nd?


I think they're different: different actors and so forth (though both based on the books so plot may be similar). The version aired in the UK starred Stephen Mangan of Green Wing but the BBCA one looks like it's got Elijah Wood in it:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirk_Gently's_Holistic_Detective_Agency_(2016_TV_series)
Certainly I sense an interconnectedness...


----------



## REBerg (Oct 24, 2016)

Watched the premiere on BBCA. Very weird. I like it.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Nov 5, 2016)

I tried but couldn't get into it. It's too odd for me. Even by Douglas Adams and Jasper Fforde type standards (and I adore reading Adams and Fforde's respective books).


----------



## REBerg (Nov 5, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> I tried but couldn't get into it. It's too odd for me. Even by Douglas Adams and Jasper Fforde type standards (and I adore reading Adams and Fforde's respective books).


I've seen only the opener, which presented little support for "interconnectedness." I'll be watching for that in subsequent episodes.
I did see a character parallel to _Hitchhikers Guide_, with Dirk Gently taking the place of the galactically-wise Ford Prefect and Todd Brotzman as the decidedly more pedestrian Arthur Dent.


----------



## REBerg (Dec 3, 2016)

_Doctor Who_ meets _Preacher _


----------



## REBerg (Dec 11, 2016)

The first season of creative craziness is over. I hope it comes back for a few more.
The standout character for me was Bart Curlish, Universe-sanctioned assassin.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 19, 2017)

It's back and just as delightfully insane as it was in its first season.

Dirk Gently’s Holistic Detective Agency Season 2 Episode 1​


----------



## REBerg (Oct 25, 2017)

Two episodes set in Bergsberg. How can I not like a show that's all about me?


----------



## REBerg (Oct 31, 2017)

*2.03 Two Broken Fingers*



 
*"My name is Panto Trost, Lord Prince of the Valley of Inglenook in the
Land of Wendimore. I came to your world through the Pool of the Empty
 Throne, with help from Wakti Wapnasi, forest witch of the Santi Santiga,
who guides the Bofuki Nepoo."*​


----------



## Rodders (Apr 27, 2020)

Sorry for the necropost. (God! I am so behind on my TV.)

Watching the American series now and I have to say that it’s highly entertaining. Fiona Dourif is excellent, as is the rest of the cast.

I can’t find the Stephen Mangan version on Netflix.


----------



## Vince W (May 4, 2020)

I still have the last two episodes of the second series to watch but haven't been very motivated to watch them.

Rodders, I don't think the Mangan version is on Netflix, but you can buy it online. I still prefer that version to the newer one.


----------



## Rodders (May 4, 2020)

Thanks Vince. I will keep looking. 

I thought it was okay. I did struggle with the second series, though.


----------

